# ejector pit aav



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Does any one know of an aav to use with an ejector pit? Went to a customer house last night that the first plumber used one on pit. New bathroom wont drain. Seems like I remember a topic on here a while back where someone stated the is such an animal. Thanks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nope!
2-way airflow is needed and that is not what AAV's can do...

Studor has a diagram of how to do it but the "vent" just loops back into the line above the pump discharge. Pure hackery at best but what they don't say is that will work the same regardless of using their product...:laughing:

A vent through the roof is what you need.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Nope!
> 2-way airflow is needed and that is not what AAV's can do...
> 
> Studor has a diagram of how to do it but the "vent" just loops back into the line above the pump discharge. Pure hackery at best but what they don't say is that will work the same regardless of using their product...:laughing:
> ...


Right on RED ... The following is not code approved, but does work.

Lets assume there is a stack with a bathroom group on the 1st or 2nd floor. Cut in a Wye in the verticle close to the basement ceiling. Then run a vent from the tank and drop it into the Wye. Think about it the drains above just pass through the Wye. The air and smell enter at the wye and are ventilated by the house venting system. Of course the discharge from the tank should enter the system downstream from the inverted vent.
I'm sure this will cause comments. But what the $hit sometimes you have to make something work. You could also vent out a sidewall but there are areas that don't allow that either, there is quite a bit of smell from a sewer tank, might be ojectable from as neighbors standpoint.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Sorry, Bud. You gotta VTR.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

If they're legal in your area, Studor has a way to do it. They have diagrams on their website. They have you tie in to the top of a horizontal drain to get air. 

They just changed the code in NJ allowing them for situations like this.


Let the bashing begin:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.ipscorp.com/pdf/studor/StudorTecManual_Jan2013.pdf


Page 20 of the manual. [page 21 on the computer]

get it done.


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

ya know the old saying "when in doubt vent it out"


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

It does work if u follow the piping criatia(sp)..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> If they're legal in your area, Studor has a way to do it. They have diagrams on their website. They have you tie in to the top of a horizontal drain to get air.
> 
> They just changed the code in NJ allowing them for situations like this.
> 
> ...


Yep that's the one...
It will work with or, without the studor vent so hack it up and save a few bux....:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Yep that's the one...
> It will work with or, without the studor vent so hack it up and save a few bux....:laughing:


You wouldn't catch me doing it. 

I do think that you could tie a vent pipe into a horizontal gravity drain, way downstream of any bends or branches, and that would work just fine. 

Certainly not in a pumped line. That's just dumb.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

In wisconsin, AAV's are still not allowed on wc's either. VTR only


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Turd Chaser said:


> In wisconsin, AAV's are still not allowed on wc's either. VTR only


Do it right or not at all


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

johnh said:


> ya know the old saying "when in doubt vent it out"


 Never heard that one!!!! Think I might remember it:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

Turd Chaser said:


> In wisconsin, AAV's are still not allowed on wc's either. VTR only


where does it say that. I checked all the approved applications for a AAV and they dont say not to use with a WC?


----------

